# Picked Up My Dream Fish.....a Gem Tang!



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

I've wanted a Gem tang for quite some time now after owning several other cool tangs, one being a black tang which was my favourite, i decided I'd try to see if I could find a gem tang for a reasonable price. So black friday comes around and with all the sales a gem tang became available to me for a great price. After finding a new home for my Purple Tang and setting up a new biopellet reactor, i finally managed to get some time to make my way down to Big Show Frags in Hamilton to pick up my newly aquired Gem Tang. Unable to get a great look at him while I was there I made the trip home in anticipation to acclimate him into his new home and get a better look at him. Here he is in the bucket acclimating, so far he's been in the tank for a couple hours and is fitting in great, hopefully more pictures to come. 







[/URL]
[/IMG]


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats. Beautiful fish.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice ...buy gem tang get free hammer


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the gem! Stunning fish!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sweet fish. I could never buy a fish like that unless there was a 10 year warranty lol.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

zoapaly said:


> Nice ...buy gem tang get free hammer


Haha I needed something to keep the poor little guy company in the bucket.



deeznutz said:


> Sweet fish. I could never buy a fish like that unless there was a 10 year warranty lol.


I know what you mean, I was worried at first but these guy are pretty tough, that and this guy is tiny so it should hopefully stay with me for the next 10 years.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Here are a couple of pictures of it in the tank, not the best quality as it never stays still.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice tang. In that last pic is that an eel next to a lightning maroon and a gold nugget clown?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

nc208082 said:


> Nice tang. In that last pic is that an eel next to a lightning maroon and a gold nugget clown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Look like Lightning Maroon


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

nc208082 said:


> Nice tang. In that last pic is that an eel next to a lightning maroon and a gold nugget clown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's my male gold nugget who is halfway through his transformation so almost all gold, then my female lightning maroon and then one of my gold dwarf moray eels.


----------

